# TT MK1- APR stage 1, 2 or 3? Cost vs Value?



## ahirschb (Mar 18, 2011)

after my last ad, where you all recomended a chip, i saw several stages of APR with VERY different prices.

what should i buy?

is paying so much for stage 3 actually worth it?

i have a silverish coupe 225 btw.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

At most places stage 1 is a generic remap, stage 2 is a custom remap to suit your car/mods and stage 3 is for heavily modded cars including big turbos :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I had a stage 1 remap on my old 225 a few years ago and it totally transformed the car. Its a really good place to start and then work your way up to some other mods.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> I had a stage 1 remap on my old 225 a few years ago and it totally transformed the car. Its a really good place to start and then work your way up to some other mods.


Why have you got Cambelt Change in your signature strip lol


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I had a stage 1 remap on my old 225 a few years ago and it totally transformed the car. Its a really good place to start and then work your way up to some other mods.
> ...


Because you can put what you want in your sig Matt :wink: :-*


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

[smiley=book2.gif] :lol: [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## pablos (Jan 14, 2003)

ahirschb said:


> is paying so much for stage 3 actually worth it?


Only you can answer that as it depends what you want out of your TT and how much you you're willing to pay. _(not much help I know :wink: )_

I ran APR Stage 3 on my 225 Mk1 and loved it - to me it was worth every penny. The car was fantastic and didn't miss a beat the whole time I owned it. Guaranteed grin every time I drove it.


----------



## chilledoutman (Jun 6, 2010)

Have a qs 240bhp but upped to 261 from new at Audi by people they use apparently back when new in 2005.
Remap still be good to go on mine? Advice appreciated.
Hope this ain't classified as stealing a thread? Lol!


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Matt B said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I had a stage 1 remap on my old 225 a few years ago and it totally transformed the car. Its a really good place to start and then work your way up to some other mods.
> ...


Its a just a list of wotk that the TT shop carried out for me. If it makes you happy I will remove it with all possible haste.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

If it's already mapped then I doubt it's worthwhile.

To the original poster the basic rule is:

The higher the stage (e.g. 1,2,3) the faster you go, but the more it'll cost.

Therefore best value for money is a basic remap which will be around £250-£400 I guess.

Stage 2 with DV, Maybe a full Exhaust etc you are now in to three figure.

After that you are on to quite a custom map running high boost. I was just creeping in to four figures by this point, but that includes cosmetic changes, brakes, suspension etc.

Others have spent MUCH more.

The more the spend the less the value for money, but MORE SMILES. lol


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

neilc said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


Sorry dude I didnt mean any offence by it, just a good job they didnt check your tyre pressures and top up your washer bottle too :wink:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Its a just a list of wotk that the TT shop carried out for me. If it makes you happy I will remove it with all possible haste.[/quote]

Sorry dude I didnt mean any offence by it, just a good job they didnt check your tyre pressures and top up your washer bottle too :wink:[/quote]

I wonder if they did top up my water bottle. Does this count as a modification ?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

chilledoutman said:


> Have a qs 240bhp but upped to 261 from new at Audi by people they use apparently back when new in 2005.
> Remap still be good to go on mine? Advice appreciated.
> Hope this ain't classified as stealing a thread? Lol!


I'm pretty sure audi never did any remaps or tweaks like that. Who told you it had been upped?
You should come to the rolling road day and see what power the tt makes


----------



## ejp (Sep 1, 2011)

whats the best deal on a stage 1 re-map for a 2003 225? from recommended sources only!


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

adam-tt said:


> chilledoutman said:
> 
> 
> > Have a qs 240bhp but upped to 261 from new at Audi by people they use apparently back when new in 2005.
> ...


It was done at Audi in Huntingdon by Turbochip, he didnt mention Audi did it. This came at a cost of £500  It helps to know the first owner eh? You have the rolling road print out for proof oh yeah. lol


----------



## muxgt (Apr 12, 2010)

Screen wash and tyre pressures!.

:lol: :lol: :lol: to the comedian


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

I've got an APR Stage 3+ and love every second in my TT, especially when accelerating. I think the "+" adds the center mounted larger intercooler and the larger engineered mass airflow sensor housing. APR claims 383 hp. They won't install it without also putting in ramped up rods. Yes, there is the law of diminishing returns. Likely the biggest bang for the buck is the first stage . . . And marginal returns diminish at each increase thereafter. But they each get you something . . . and if you want to put the money in it, you will enjoy the results. Go for it!


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

A bit out of topic.
A question for the guys that run APR stage 3+,the kit uses a garrett GT 2871r right?
What trim is the comp wheel ?
A customer of my mate indy is selling a GT 2871r out of an APR stage3+ golf r, trim is 52, i think is a bit laggy for a 1.8T.


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

golfmadeasy said:


> adam-tt said:
> 
> 
> > chilledoutman said:
> ...


£500 :-O for a basic stage 1 map

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

It was 6 yrs ago and I was much younger and with no clue


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

golfmadeasy said:


> It was 6 yrs ago and I was much younger and with no clue


lol what's changed :-D

Sent from my Atari 2600


----------



## golfmadeasy (Aug 22, 2005)

Getting older clearly none the wiser


----------



## Vrroom (Oct 8, 2011)

Rosso TT said:


> A bit out of topic.
> A question for the guys that run APR stage 3+,the kit uses a garrett GT 2871r right?
> What trim is the comp wheel ?
> A customer of my mate indy is selling a GT 2871r out of an APR stage3+ golf r, trim is 52, i think is a bit laggy for a 1.8T.


GT2871R it is. 53.85 mm turbine, 53.10 inducer wheel, 71.00 exducer wheel. I thought I saw 30 psi on my gauge at one run, but haven't been able to repeat it. I do consistently see 28 psi on my Auto Meter boost gauge (assuming I can believe that). Any thoughts on how to reduce the lag? Do any turbos ever overcome that? (and I assume you mean the spin-up lag after reaching threshold rpm, right?)


----------



## Rosso TT (Dec 25, 2010)

Vrroom said:


> Rosso TT said:
> 
> 
> > A bit out of topic.
> ...


Thanks Vrroom, that is a trim 56 by looking at the garrett website (sorry in my post i meant to say trim 56 instead of 52) and is suppose to be good for up to 475 hp, wich is more than some GT30 can put out ?
Can somebody clarify this ?


----------

